# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Cairo - thành phố nghìn tháp

## hangnt

Nếu coi tam giác châu thổ sông Nile tươi đẹp giàu phù sa tựa như một chiếc quạt xếp màu xanh cánh trà trải rộng, thì thủ đô Cairo của Ai Cập nằm chính giữa lại giống như một viên ngọc lung linh huyền ảo, tô điểm cho chiếc quạt vốn đã xinh xắn này.

Diện tích thành phố Cairo là 214 km2, dân số khoảng 7 triệu người, tính luôn cả khu vực ngoại thành thì lên đến 13 triệu người, chiếm 1/5 dân số cả nước. Cairo là thành phố lớn nhất châu Phi, cũng là thành phố lớn nhất thế giới đạo Islam.


Lịch sử xây dựng thành phố Cairo liên quan đến việc du nhập của các dân tộc Ảrập. Năm 641, người Ảrập đánh chiếm khu vực sông Nile, xây dựng nên thành phố Cairo ngày nay. Đây chính là những nền móng ban đầu của Cairo. Năm 969, vương triều Photima Ảrập của Tunis chinh phục Ai Cập, xây dựng thêm một thành phố mới khác là Foctater nằm ở phía Bắc. Năm 973 vương triều dời đô đến đây lấy tên là Cairo. Trong tiếng Ảrập nó có nghĩa là "thắng lợi".

Khoảng giữa thế kỷ 14, Cairo phát triển nhanh chưa từng thấy, dân số lên tới 500.000 người, trở thành thành phố lớn nhất châu Phi và Tây Á lúc bấy giờ. Sau đó vài thế kỷ, Cairo trải qua nhiều bước thăng trầm, lần lượt bị người Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ, thực dân Anh - Pháp chiếm lĩnh. Năm 1922, Ai Cập trở thành vương quốc độc lập. Năm 1952, tổ chức sĩ quan do lãnh đạo Masser phát động "cuộc cách mạng tháng 7" ở đây, lật đổ vương triều Parouk, năm sau đổi thành nước Cộng hòa.


Đứng sừng sững bên bờ sông Nile, thành phố Cairo từ khi mới thành lập luôn là trung tâm chính trị của Ai Cập. Năm tháng trôi qua, tòa thành cổ ngàn năm trải qua nhiều biến cố được mọi người biết đến giờ đây đã trở thành một nơi phồn hoa đô hội nổi tiếng khắp thế giới. Hằng năm có vô số khách du lịch đến thăm quan. Mục đích đầu tiên trong chuyến viếng thăm của họ đương nhiên là kim tự tháp tiếng tăm lừng lẫy.

Kim tự tháp là lăng tẩm của Pharaon Ai Cập cổ đại, bởi dáng vẻ bên ngoài hình nón giống chữ "kim" theo tiếng Hán. Đến nay đã phát hiện cả thảy 90 tòa kim tự tháp, nhưng to lớn và hùng vĩ nhất là ba kim tự tháp thờ Giza nằm phía Tây Nam Cairo. Trong đó có tòa cao nhất chính là kim tự tháp của vương triệu thứ 4 Pharaon. Nó được xây dựng vào khoảng thế kỷ 26 trước Công nguyên. Nền tháp có hình vuông, các cạnh đáy xung quanh bốn bên dài 230 m, chiều cao ban đầu là 146 m. Tuy trải qua mấy nghìn năm bị mưa gió bào mòn nhưng đến giờ nó vẫn cao tới 137 m, bốn mặt nghiêng đối diện 4 phương Đông Tây Nam Bắc. Cả tòa nhà kim tự tháp dùng khoảng 2,3 triệu viên đá xây thành, trung bình mỗi viên nặng 2,5 tấn, viên to nhất cũng nặng đến 16 tấn. Giữa các viên đá không dùng bất cứ vật kết dính nào, nhưng nó ăn khớp vào nhau đến nỗi dù là lưỡi dao mỏng cũng không thể xuyên vào được.

Lối vào tháp ở sườn phía Bắc cao 18 m so với mặt đất, bên trong có hai con đường lát gạch nghiêng dài 100 m. Một con đường thông xuống mộ thất dưới đất, còn một đường nối liền lên mộ thất của hoàng hậu quốc vương. Mộ thất quốc vương là nơi an táng Hupu. Trên các bức tường phía Nam Bắc mộ thất, mỗi bức còn có một ngõ thông gió ra bên ngoài tháp. Năm 1889, trước khi khánh thành tháp Eiffel ở Paris, kim tự tháp Hupu được coi là công trình kiến trúc cao nhất thế giới, một mình nếm trải sương gió nắng mưa qua 5.000 năm. Nó cùng với tháp đèn của thành phố lớn Alexa, tượng thần Chous Olympia của Hy Lạp, vườn hoa trên không Babylon Iraq, tượng thần mặt trời trên đảo Hailuote, miếu thần Atenis của Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ và lăng mộ Muoslas của Halokanasu là "7 kỳ quan cổ đại lớn nhất thế giới". Kim tự tháp Hupu bỗng chốc được xếp vào hàng đầu trong 7 kỳ quan thế giới. Hiện 6 kỳ quan còn lại không còn nữa, duy chỉ có nó vẫn đứng sừng sững hiên ngang, hùng vĩ để người đời sau chiêm ngưỡng, tìm hiểu và nghiên cứu.

Hai ngọn kim tự tháp khác của Giza là lăng mộ của con và cháu Gupu Hapu là Mengkaola. Bên cạnh kim tự tháp Hapula có tôn phục một pho tượng mặt người thân sư tử cao 20 m, dài 75 m, ngoài móng sư tử mặt trước được gọt giũa bằng đá viên ra, toàn bộ tượng đá được Hapula Pharaon chạm trổ trên những viên đá lớn lộ thiên, đầu sư tử là nét mặt của Hapula Pharaon. Ở Ai Cập cổ, sư tử tượng trưng cho uy lực, tượng mặt người hình sư tử trên thực tế là khắc họa của Pharaon. Do hình dáng của nó giống như quái vật mặt người thân sư tử trong thần thoại Hy Lạp Slex nên người phương tây gọi nó là tượng đá. Tượng sư tử mặt người cùng với kim tự tháp được xem là di tích mang tính tiêu biểu nhất nền văn minh Ai Cập cổ, do đó nó trở thành biểu tượng của Ai Cập.


Vì thành phố Cairo được người Ảrập xây dựng nên trong thành nhìn đâu cũng thấy kiến trúc và văn hóa Islam. Vương triều của các triều đại đã để lại nơi đây rất nhiều nhà thờ Islam tháp nhọn và đại diện có đỉnh tròn. Tháp nhọn được gọi là tháp tuyên lễ, nơi mà mỗi ngày người tuyên lễ lên cao gọi các giáp đồ hướng về đất thánh bái lạy. Cả thành phố có hơn 1.000 nhà thờ mang nhiều màu sắc, hơn 1.000 tòa tháp nhìn giống như bầu trời đầy sao, cảnh sắc như thơ như họa, cuốn hút mọi người. Chính vì thế mà Cairo được gọi là "thành phố nghìn tháp". Tháp nhọn ở nhà thờ Islam mỗi thời đại đều có phong thái khác nhau: tháp của vương triều Patimah thế kỷ 10-12 hùng hồn mang phong cách thuần phác cổ xưa; tháp của vương triều Aaibu thế kỷ 12-15 có đỉnh tròn theo kiểu mũ vua được chạm khắc tinh xảo; tháp của vương triều Mameluke thế kỷ thứ 13-16 trang hoàng tinh tế, cao vút uy nghi, tháp nhọn kiểu Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ thời đế quốc Aosman nhỏ và cao chót vót. Tháp nhọn thời nay còn có dáng vẻ đẹp đẽ trang nghiêm, trong đó cao nhất là tháp Cairo sừng sững trên đảo Zammalli thuộc sông Nile. Đứng trên tháp có thể trông xuống cả thành phố, trở thành biểu tượng của Cairo ngày nay.

----------


## showluo

Đọc truyện Nữ hoàng ai cập mình đã muốn đến Ai cập rồi
Niềm mơ ước một thời của mình
Đẹp quá. Muốn đến đấy quá huhu T-T

----------


## Taeyeon0903

mình cũng đọc truyện ai cập nè ^^
thời đó đọc truyện mê ai cập dữ lắm mới qua truyện thôi cũng đã thấy vẻ đẹp của ai cập rồi chứ đừng nói là đi du lịch trực tiếp  :love struck:

----------


## canon

eo, đc đi thật thì chắc là tuyệt vời  lắm nhỉ

----------


## Mituot

Cairo -Ai Cập
Muốn du lịch khám phá những kim tự tháp quá

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Nghe cái tên Ai Cập thôi là người ta đã muốn khám phá rồi

----------


## Chimera

Cairo bây giờ phát triển quá
Ai Cập có ki tự tháp quá nổi tiếng ko đến ko được hehe

----------


## Shinichi1412

Muốn đến AC 1 lần
Muốn được tận mắt chứng kiến kim tự tháp

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Kiến trúc đẹp thật
Đặc trưng của Ai Cập

----------


## lunas2

thành phố trong truyện...

----------


## h20love

hi... tòa những ngôi nhà với kiến trúc khổ xưa

----------


## thientai206

nói Cairo lại nhớ đến truyện nữ hoàng ai cập

----------


## dung89

Cảnh nơi đây thật huyền bí

----------


## phuongvtt1991

Kiến trúc lạ thường thật. Nhìn đâu đâu cũng thấy tháp

----------

